# Dark Realms - Mount Pleasant, MI 2014



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

This year at Dark Realms haunted yard the theme is DARK TIKI ISLAND! Come see a tropical paradise that has turned into a glowing tropical nightmare! Trek through the creepy creatures of a tropical jungle. See the mystical tiki statues. Stop for a photo op with the large mysterious moai head. Meet the natives for dinner... With YOU as the main course! Join us for Halloween fun at its finest!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a fun and spooky trek


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, glow-in-the-dark bugs!:jol:


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome effects! That first picture is my favorite.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll have to stop by an check it out, I live just a few miles north of you. Whats your address? and when are you open for bussiness?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am really glad to see you posting again. Thanks for last year's tip on the battery powered air burst. I picked up three cans for this year and look forward to seeing how long the cans last.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> I'll have to stop by an check it out, I live just a few miles north of you. Whats your address? and when are you open for bussiness?


501 N Arnold St
My. Pleasant, MI 48858

Open Fri and Sat 7- 9:30pm, through Nov. 1st.

Hope you can make it out!


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

ATLfun said:


> I am really glad to see you posting again. Thanks for last year's tip on the battery powered air burst. I picked up three cans for this year and look forward to seeing how long the cans last.


We've found that you can actually replace those with larger (taller) cans of compressed air, like you would buy at Staples. Less expensive, and a larger supply of air!


----------

